# اجهزة التقطير لانتاج الزيوت النباتية



## اثيرالعرب (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد التحية والسلام ارجو مْن مَن يملك معلومات ممكن ان يفيدني بها
حول اجهزة التقطير لانتاج الزيوت النباتية والتي يكون قد جربها لاني قد تعبت من البحث عنها وبدون جدوة نعم شاهدت اجهزة كثير ولكن لم اجد معلومات عنها راجيا منكم افادتي باجهزة تعلمون كيفية العمل عليها واكون لكم شاكرا ومن الله التوفيق
علما اني بأمس الحاجة لها وذلك لضروف العمل والمصلحة العامة
وشكرا لكم على رحابة وسعة صدوركم


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (11 مارس 2011)

اثيرالعرب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بعد التحية والسلام ارجو مْن مَن يملك معلومات ممكن ان يفيدني بها
> حول اجهزة التقطير لانتاج الزيوت النباتية والتي يكون قد جربها لاني قد تعبت من البحث عنها وبدون جدوة نعم شاهدت اجهزة كثير ولكن لم اجد معلومات عنها راجيا منكم افادتي باجهزة تعلمون كيفية العمل عليها واكون لكم شاكرا ومن الله التوفيق
> علما اني بأمس الحاجة لها وذلك لضروف العمل والمصلحة العامة
> وشكرا لكم على رحابة وسعة صدوركم


الأخ الكريم 
يرجى الاطلاع على الملفات المرفقة وبعدها انا جاهز لتقديم المساعدة


----------



## اثيرالعرب (11 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبوركت على الملفات المرفقة وانشاء الله سوف يكون لي معك لقاء خاص بأذنه تعالى
ونسال الله الفائدة للجميع


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (11 مارس 2011)

اثيرالعرب قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبوركت على الملفات المرفقة وانشاء الله سوف يكون لي معك لقاء خاص بأذنه تعالى
> ونسال الله الفائدة للجميع


 الأخ الكريم 
أرجو ان لاتتردد بالاستفسار عن أي شيء متعلق بصناعة الزيوت النباتية والسمن النباتي ولن ادخر جهدا بالمساعدة وفق الخبرة المتواضعة لدي وهدية لك وللزملاء اعضاء الملتقى كتابين عن الزيوت النباتية
كتاب
*Vegetable oils in food technolog *

رابط التحميل​ http://rapidshare.com/files/4520993...ology_-_Composition__Properties__and_Uses.pdf*
كتاب​ 
FOOD LIPIDS
Chemistry, Nutrition,
and Biotechnology
رابط التحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/4521082...__and_Biotechnology__Third_Edition__2008_.pdf​*


----------



## اثيرالعرب (12 مارس 2011)

يسلموووووووو كثير كثير تم تحميل الكتاب الاول ولكن الثاني لم استطع تحميله
جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (12 مارس 2011)

اثيرالعرب قال:


> يسلموووووووو كثير كثير تم تحميل الكتاب الاول ولكن الثاني لم استطع تحميله
> جزاك الله عنا الف خير


يرجى تحميل كتاب
Food Lipids 
الرابط​ http://rapidshare.com/files/4522216...__and_Biotechnology__Third_Edition__2008_.pdf


----------



## اثيرالعرب (12 مارس 2011)

جزاااااااااااك الله الف خير اخي الفاضل انتظر مني اتصال قريب على رقم هاتفك لكي يتسنى لي مداولة بعض التفاصيل معك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (14 مارس 2011)

بوركتم


----------



## Abdullah Alhajri (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## elmalwany (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## belalashraf (4 نوفمبر 2012)

اثيرالعرب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بعد التحية والسلام ارجو مْن مَن يملك معلومات ممكن ان يفيدني بها
> حول اجهزة التقطير لانتاج الزيوت النباتية والتي يكون قد جربها لاني قد تعبت من البحث عنها وبدون جدوة نعم شاهدت اجهزة كثير ولكن لم اجد معلومات عنها راجيا منكم افادتي باجهزة تعلمون كيفية العمل عليها واكون لكم شاكرا ومن الله التوفيق
> علما اني بأمس الحاجة لها وذلك لضروف العمل والمصلحة العامة
> وشكرا لكم على رحابة وسعة صدوركم



_*
ياريت اجهزة استخلاص الزيوت العطرية النباتية واجهزة ضغط الزيوت العطرية الكيميائية 
اللهم طبق الشريعة الاسلاميه على الثقلين طوعا وكرها 
بالقران ومن القران 
لا إله إلا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين 
اللهم بارك له اللهم بارك عليه اللهم اجعله نصره للأسلام 
والمسلمين اللهم اته والمسلمين كل الخير بالقران ومن القران 
اللهم امنع عنه والمسلمين كل الشر بالقران ومن القران كل 
عام وأنتم بخير من الدكتور بلال أشرف 
اللهم اهدى الثقلين الى الصراط المستقيم طوعا وكرها 
بالقران ومن القران 
اولا اريد 
التعرف عليك فى الله ثانيا جميع الاستشارات ومستحضرات 
التجميل والعطور 

موسوعة الحديث 
http://www.daralquran-rafah.com/Mawsoaat_Hadeeth.exe
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
الاخوه الصادقه هى مدينه مغلقه لا يدخلها الا الاوفياء 
انت متميز دائما كن لى صديق فى ظلمات الطريق احتاج اليك 
ان لم تجد صديق فاتخذ القرأن صديقا*_​


----------

